# Dirty Britain, ITV



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Just seen the programme 'Dirty Britain' advertised on ITV, showed a clip of a detailer cleaning the steering wheel on a Ferrari. It's about cleaning up in Britain.

Anyone else see it?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Sorry, re-post I think......... d'oh.


----------

